# You have to see this



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 27, 2012)

Check out this really neat video of a kid playing the "washer"


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2012)

That is too cool!!!!  This kid has talent...someone has to get him a real drum set for sure!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 27, 2012)

That was amazing.  What a talent, albeit a random one, but that deserves some attention.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah that really is cool.


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

Ninja kid.


----------

